# I Have Platy Fry!!!



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

I was feeding my fish yesterday and I saw bitty fish swimming around... like 6 of them! My question is this... what do I do to protect them from being eaten by the other fish?? I have a black skirt tetra, a white skirt tetra, 2 platys and an albino corycat. I also have 3 rather large mexican oaks for my tank. Will that be sufficient for them to hide?? I also noticed that before I went to bed I could only see 3 of them. Is it just that they were hiding or am I too late with some kind of safety precautions? And can I expect more fry from my platy? She has been bloated-looking for about 2 months (they don't gestate that long do they?) so I am hoping for a bunch more. What the average hatchlings for a platy?

thanks!
~darci


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont know anything about platys Im afraid but I know from experience that Zebra Danios eat their fry. I had a surprise a few weeks ago by finding fry in the Danio tank and I went out and bought a Net breeder. Its a frame box with netting around the outside so it lets the water through but stops the fish. Could be worth investing in one of those. You can also buy rigid plastic ones which do the same job but the fry are more likly to be able to be got at or get out.

Congratualtions aswell.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yes they will eat them....i would suggest a breeder net...congrats by the way!!


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks 

I wasn't even trying.. this is so exciting


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Make sure they don't get sucked into the filter.


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Congratulations! Make sure they don't get sucked into the filter.


yeah i guess that's a hazard hey?

I have them in an old betta container that's a gallon and a half, and I put it in my tank. I had it below water level but they all escaped the little buggers  so they're going to have to deal with water changes every now & again. SO CUTE I can't wait until they're big enough to swim around my tank.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can get a breeder net or isolate them into another tank. I now have 16 running. Someday Ill learn. LOL


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You? Give me a break!  LOL


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> That is so great! I hope they live long and healthy lives =)


thanks.. me too 
I am looking forward to having a tank of happy little brothers and sisters  so far so good, and they're growing *really* fast... 

does any one know how long it will be until they're big enough to join my regular population?


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

LilD said:


> thanks.. me too
> I am looking forward to having a tank of happy little brothers and sisters  so far so good, and they're growing *really* fast...
> 
> does any one know how long it will be until they're big enough to join my regular population?


I put mine with the adults at around 1 month or 3/4"...


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

sbsociety said:


> I put mine with the adults at around 1 month or 3/4"...


kickass thanks for the info

they'll mate too most likely right? I mean the ones that were just born?


----------

